# umbauarbeiten 09. juni 2008



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

während italien eine schlechte figur gegen die niederlande macht ... zischenstand 2:0 ... wird hier im forum umgebaut ... 

- die profilseiten sehen anders aus, man kann da jetzt nachrichten hinterlassen, wohl sowas wie ein gästebuch, es gibt einen besucherzähler und man kann sich pseudo-freunde machen
- die "danke"-statistik ist bis zum derzeitigen stand vollständig verschwunden
- es gibt sicher noch mehr, dass ich in der schnelle nicht gefunden habe

insgesamt: mich überzeugen diese änderungen [noch] nicht!


----------



## edison (9 Juni 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt ein "Danke" vergeben könnte - meins hättse


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> während Italien Eine Schlechte Figur Gegen Die Niederlande Macht ... Zischenstand 2:0 ... Wird Hier Im Forum Umgebaut ...
> 
> - Die Profilseiten Sehen Anders Aus, Man Kann Da Jetzt Nachrichten Hinterlassen, Wohl Sowas Wie Ein Gästebuch, Es Gibt Einen Besucherzähler Und Man Kann Sich Pseudo-freunde Machen
> - Die "danke"-statistik Ist Bis Zum Derzeitigen Stand Vollständig Verschwunden
> ...


 


Danke!


..........


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

wo ibfs gerade zitiert hat fällt mir auf, dass da die anfangsbuchstaben einfach umgedreht werden, also aus klein wird groß und aus groß wird klein, muß das so sein


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2008)

sind da noch am fummeln...
das updaten war notwendig.

danke geht wieder, der rest sollte wie gehabt funktionieren.
wer die neuen funktionen nicht haben will, der muss sie auch nicht nutzen...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> sind da noch am fummeln...
> das updaten war notwendig.
> 
> danke geht wieder, der rest sollte wie gehabt funktionieren.
> wer die neuen funktionen nicht haben will, der muss sie auch nicht nutzen...



fummelt mal weiter ... viel erfolg!

aber die diskussion darf ja trotzdem fortgesetzt werden, oder? ... da findet man die fehler schneller ... 4 augen sehen mehr als 2


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber die diskussion darf ja trotzdem fortgesetzt werden, oder?


 

solange du nur diskutierst und nicht rumheulst das dein altvertrautes bild vom perfekten sps-forum zerschlagen wird weil du mit den neuen funktionen überfordert bist? - hmmm JA, ok


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

eine frage zur notwendigkeit:

stoppen die updates die spammer, die in letzter zeit immer häufiger in erscheinung getreten sind?


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> eine frage zur notwendigkeit:
> 
> stoppen die updates die spammer, die in letzter zeit immer häufiger in erscheinung getreten sind?


 
das ist der hauptgrund


----------



## Joe (9 Juni 2008)

Das will ich hoffen.

Auf jeden Fall sagen Sie, dass an der Sicherheitsabfrage was verbessert wurde


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 Juni 2008)

Joe schrieb:


> ..Auf jeden Fall sagen Sie, dass an der Sicherheitsabfrage was verbessert wurde


Zum Glück noch nicht die Katzenplage wie bei RapidShare . http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20325


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2008)

wenn man sich die profilseiten mal etwas länger anguckt, dann ist es auch gar nicht mehr so schlimm  ... nee, jetz mal ernsthaft - kann man machen! ... nur der sinn der alben hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, soll man da seine lieblingssteuerungen präsentieren 

das mit den interessengruppen erinnert an studivz ... mal sehen ob da was sinnvolles bei rum kommt

der besucherzähler, naja, gut zu wissen, wer als letztes da war 

[edit] was ich nicht mehr finde: "suche alle danke von ..." [/edit]

[edit2] die versionsverfolgung ist genial - dafür gibts ein bienchen *g* [/edit2]


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

das neue bild-anhang-konzept nervt 

[edit] wieder anders? oder nur für bestimmte dateitypen? [/edit]


----------



## riesermauf (10 Juni 2008)

Die Foren werden wieder automatisch als gelesen markiert.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

riesermauf schrieb:


> Die Foren werden wieder automatisch als gelesen markiert.



stelle keinen unterschied fest ... *das was da mal probiert wurde* ist leider nicht wieder eingepflegt worden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2008)

Morgen,

wo ist denn der Schalter für den Stealth-Modus?

Muss ja nicht jeder sehen, in welchen Profilen ich *schnüffeln* war ...  

Ernsthaft:

Ich finde es lobenswert, dass Markus und Joe das Forum miximal möglich 
gegen Spam absichern - ist doch imemr wieder ein ordentlicher Aufwand.

Es gibt sicher auch Leute, die die neuen Funktionen nutzen. Ich kenne 
z. B. es auch von anderen Foren, dass man *seine* Fotos haben
kann und bei Bedarf darauf verlinkt. So als Ersatz für externe Bilderdienste.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

die versionsverfolgung funktioniert nur für eigene beiträge? -> schade!


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

was ist den diese versionsverwaltung, zeig mir das mal bitte.
(ja ich bin einfach nur zu faul das jetzt nachzulesen  )


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist den diese versionsverwaltung, zeig mir das mal bitte.
> (ja ich bin einfach nur zu faul das jetzt nachzulesen  )



guckst du bilderse:


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

schätze mal das geht nur bei beiträge nach dem update.
beim rest werden die daten wohl kaum archiviert sein?


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> schätze mal das geht nur bei beiträge nach dem update.
> beim rest werden die daten wohl kaum archiviert sein?



ich glaube, dass ist nur für den beitagsschreiber, guckst du beitrag von herrn bäurle:

[teständerung] ... also der link bleibt für mich sichtbar, auch wenn ich einen änderungsgrund angebe, also daran kann es nicht liegen


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

ich kann sie alle sehen... *ROFL*

jetzt heisst es gleich wieder das der doofe admin voratsdatenspeicherung macht und alles bei der stasi petzt...


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> wo ist denn der Schalter für den Stealth-Modus?
> ...


jetzt hat er bei mir geschnüffelt !!! *ROFL*

Die Suche alle Danke - Funktion vermisse ich etwas ...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Die Suche alle Danke - Funktion vermisse ich etwas ...



*ACK* ...ich auch! wie ich bereits erwähnte ... das ist echt schade!


----------



## Markus (11 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ACK* ...ich auch! wie ich bereits erwähnte ... das ist echt schade!


 

kommt noch, die updateerei zieht einen riesen rattenschwanz nach sich...


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> kommt noch, die updateerei zieht einen riesen rattenschwanz nach sich...


 
isn langer schwanz, wa?

will ja nicht nerven, aber perfektionist wird wohl immer noch auf "suche alle danke" warten  ...ich auch


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> isn langer schwanz, wa?
> 
> will ja nicht nerven, aber perfektionist wird wohl immer noch auf "suche alle danke" warten  ...ich auch


 
Willst Du Dir Deine "Danke" ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen? 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Willst Du Dir Deine "Danke" ausdrucken und an die Wand hängen?
> 
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


nun, diese "Suche alle Danke"-Funktion vermag bestimmt auch narzisstische Bedürfnisse befriedigen zu helfen.

manchmal ist es aber so, dass da einer einfach nur den Danke-Knopf drückt um Dir ein Feedback zu geben. Und das merkst Du nur, wenn Du immer fleissig auf Deinen Danke-Zähler schielst und dann intensiv in den Threads suchst, wo Du zuletzt Beiträge geschrieben hast. Und mit der Suche-Funktion hatte man eine Möglichkeit, diese Feedbacks aufzuspüren.

Alternativ wäre eine Benachrichtigung denkbar, wenn jemand irgendwo Danke gedrückt hat.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun, diese "Suche alle Danke"-Funktion vermag bestimmt auch narzisstische Bedürfnisse befriedigen zu helfen.
> 
> manchmal ist es aber so, dass da einer einfach nur den Danke-Knopf drückt um Dir ein Feedback zu geben. Und das merkst Du nur, wenn Du immer fleissig auf Deinen Danke-Zähler schielst und dann intensiv in den Threads suchst, wo Du zuletzt Beiträge geschrieben hast. Und mit der Suche-Funktion hatte man eine Möglichkeit, diese Feedbacks aufzuspüren.
> 
> Alternativ wäre eine Benachrichtigung denkbar, wenn jemand irgendwo Danke gedrückt hat.


 
Hallo Perfectionist

Ich dachte ich mach einen Spass. Ist wohl nicht so angekommen. Sorry, wenn ich Dir auf die Zehen getreten bin.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Juni 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ... Sorry, wenn ich Dir auf die Zehen getreten bin. ...


ist nichts passiert, ich hab das nicht auf mich persönlich bezogen.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2008)

so, es hat mir gereicht 

*suche alle danke von perfektionist*

[edit]
*suche alle danke von OHGN
*[/edit]


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2008)

@ vierlagig: Danke...

Kannst Du mir den Trick verraten?


----------



## Kai (7 Juli 2008)

Jeder registrierte Benutzer hier im Forum hat eine Benutzernummer:

Perfektionist

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=*8127*

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=findthanks&u=*8127*

OHGN

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=*4245*

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?do=findthanks&u=*4245*

Gruß Kai


----------



## hovonlo (7 Juli 2008)

Hat man denn auch eine Chance, die eigene Benutzernummer herauszufinden?

Bevor jetzt jemand allein mit einem knappen "Ja" antwortet:

Wenn "ja", dann wie?


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juli 2008)

*Nummer*

Hallo,

geh doch mal auf mein Profil:

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=126

Dann guck in der Adresszeile

André


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2008)

hovonlo schrieb:


> Hat man denn auch eine Chance, die eigene Benutzernummer herauszufinden?
> 
> Bevor jetzt jemand allein mit einem knappen "Ja" antwortet:
> 
> Wenn "ja", dann wie?



Click auf deinen Namen, dann --> "Öffentliches Profil ansehen" --> Kontaktinformationen --> ganz unten steht "Diese Seite". Da steht als letztes deine Nummer.


----------



## hovonlo (7 Juli 2008)

@andré:
Was interessiert mich deine Usernummer? Vor allem wenn sie sowieso schon da steht. Mann-o-mann, was 'ne Hilfe.....


@Ralle:
Danke, ich hab dauernd nur im Kontrollzentrum rumgesucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## sps-concept (7 Juli 2008)

*Usernummer*

das sollte etwas zum Mitdenken anregen... Was für meine Nummer gilt könnte evtl auch für deine Nummer gelten.



> geh doch mal auf mein Profil
> ..
> Dann guck in der Adresszeile


----------



## OHGN (7 Juli 2008)

hovonlo schrieb:


> @andré:
> Was interessiert mich deine Usernummer? Vor allem wenn sie sowieso schon da steht. Mann-o-mann, was 'ne Hilfe.....
> 
> .......


@hovonolo:
Was kann André für Deine Begriffsstutzigkeit?
Ich denke es war für Jedermann zu verstehen was er gemeint hat!:icon_rolleyes:

.


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juli 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> @hovonolo:
> Was kann André für Deine Begriffsstutzigkeit?
> Ich denke es war für Jedermann zu verstehen was er gemeint hat!:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> .


 
Genau, wusste doch jeder was er gemeint hat.:twisted: Und wenn nicht, dann konnte man sich doch denken, dass wenn es bei André die User-Nummer anzeigt, dass es bei den anderen auch nicht anders ist.


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

aber trotzdem geht das warten weiter ...


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

*wer hat den text geklaut*

seh nur ich das so?

der erste link ohne text verweist auf kontakte und deren online-status
der zweite auf profil bearbeiten
der dritte aufs eigene profil


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2008)

so seh ich es


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so seh ich es



bei dir sind die links kleiner aber doch noch vorhanden...die kleine doppellinie da ... oder?


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2008)

na, ja, ich habe die Doppellinien bei mir eher als Gestaltungselement gesehen - bei Dir kann man tatsächlich auf die Idee kommen, dass es sich um Platzhalter handeln könnte ...


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juli 2008)

... aber stimmt - da tut sich was, wenn ich auf das einpixelbreite Feld zwischen den Linien klicke


----------



## vierlagig (1 August 2008)

mal nach oben hol, damit der rattenschwanz nicht in vergessenheit gerät


----------



## kermit (1 August 2008)

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das Theater mit den Datenbankfehlern seit dem Serverumzug ( http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18387 ) endgültig vorbei war, aber seit den Umbauarbeiten 9.5. ist ganz sicher Ruhe gewesen:-D


----------



## vierlagig (4 August 2008)

ich hatte gestern wieder einen solchen "datenbankfehler"


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2008)

> ich hatte gestern wieder einen solchen "datenbankfehler"



Habe die heute auch einige mal gesehen. Wird ja wohl nicht an der Datenmenge der Schaltschrankbilder liegen?


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

melde: datenbankfehler


----------



## vierlagig (4 September 2008)

ohoh, erneuter spamangriff, lange war ruhe ...


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

und gleich noch einer, an drei stellen gesichtet ... der letzte war glaub ich im viererpack ...

... das update schon wieder überholt?


----------



## kermit (5 September 2008)

ach Sch.....


----------



## euro (6 September 2008)

*Könnte es was bringen?*

Hab mir mal grad paar Gedanken zu Spamangriffe gemacht. 
Da kam mir ne Idee :idea: :

Bei der Anmeldung muss man ja schon den Code aus dem Bild in das Textfeld eintragen. Nur scheint das ja nicht mehr viel zu bringen.
Wie wäre es denn wenn in dem Bild nicht ein Code drin steht sondern z.B.: "Bitte Zeile unter der Grafik abschreiben". In der Zeile steht dann irgendein beliebiger Text. Stimmt der Text überein, gehts weiter.
Der Spam-Bot wird ja hoffentlich nur die Grafik irgendeinem Schmuddelseitenbesucher zur Lösung zeigen und eben nicht den Text. 

Keine Ahnung ob es wirklich was bringen würde, aber immerhin mal ne Idee.

Gruß Euro


----------



## vierlagig (6 September 2008)

langsam wirds unheimlich, schon wieder zwei angriffe ... ob das mit dem hinweis auf den "wie logge ich mich ins sps-forum ohne angemeldet zu sein ein" von repök zu tun hat? 

(verweis: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=152393&postcount=20)


----------



## repök (6 September 2008)

Keine Ahnung, nobug gabs da schon....


----------



## vierlagig (6 September 2008)

@repök: ich glaub da auch nicht dran, aber wer weiß da schon genaues....

@euro: als es das "neue christentum anschnur"-forum noch gab, hatten die einige "fachfragen", die man beantworten mußte, bevor man sich anmelden konnte, vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine möglichkeit 

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=3795&d=1201729342


----------



## repök (6 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @euro: als es das "neue christentum anschnur"-forum noch gab, hatten die eine "fachfragen", die man beantworten mußte, bevor man sich anmelden konnte, vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine möglichkeit
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=3795&d=1201729342




Das ist ja mal was, hat irgendwie was vom Einbürgerungstest.


----------



## zotos (6 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @euro: als es das "neue christentum anschnur"-forum noch gab, hatten die einige "fachfragen", die man beantworten mußte, bevor man sich anmelden konnte, vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine möglichkeit
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=3795&d=1201729342



Mein Gott Suuuuppa!

Da fallen mir gleich ein paar Sachen ein ;o)


----------



## kermit (6 September 2008)

Katzenplage (?):
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20325


----------



## zotos (6 September 2008)

http://forum.redlichkeit-anschnur.org


----------



## Manfred Stangl (6 September 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal was, hat irgendwie was vom Einbürgerungstest.



ja dann müsste man das forum in Leistungsgruppen einteilen

1. ich kenn UND und ODER
2. DB
3. Pointer und Kommentare

*ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (11 September 2008)

Wieder so ein scheiß Spamer!!


----------



## Markus (11 September 2008)

forum ist gleich mal ne weile offline um die neusten updates draufzuziehen


----------



## argv_user (11 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> forum ist gleich mal ne weile offline um die neusten updates draufzuziehen


Na dann können wir ja mal was arbeiten


----------



## Markus (11 September 2008)

so fertig!

im profil eines users kann man jetzt wieder anch den danke suchen.

im hintergrund laufen jetzt gleich noch ein paar skripte zum aktualisieren der datenbank, kann als noch zum einen oder anderen fehler kommen...


----------



## Cerberus (11 September 2008)

*Tolle Updates*

@Markus

Dankeschön für die Updates.

Ich finde es ein tolles Feature, dass bei den Themen jetzt die User markiert sind, welche das Thema gestartet haben. Echt prima und dickes Lob!! :s12:


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

nur den spam bekommt das update nicht in den griff


----------



## Markus (11 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nur den spam bekommt das update nicht in den griff


 
es gibt da eine neue funktion, aber ich habe mich noch nicht so richtig damit auseinadergesetzt.



> Mittels des vBulletin Anti-Spam Schlüssel wird die Scan-Funktion für Benutzereingaben aktiviert. Zur Identifizierung werden diese Daten an Akismet übergeben.
> 
> Falls diese Daten als Spam identifiziert wurden, werden diese zur Freischaltung durch die Moderaten markiert. Dafür sollten Sie Ihren Moderatoren die entsprechenden Rechte erteilen.


 




> vBulletin Anti-Spam-Schlüssel (Akismet)
> Geben Sie hier einen vBulletin Anti-Spam-Service-Schlüssel ein, um das Überprüfen von Benutzerdaten in den unterstützten Bereichen zu aktivieren. Sie erhalten solch einen Schlüssel z.B. von WordPress/Akismet. Je nach Nutzung Ihres Forums benötigen Sie eventuell einen kostenpflichtigen WordPress/Akismet API-Schlüssel. Bitte informieren Sie sich unter http://www.akismet.com.
> 
> 
> ...


 

http://akismet.com/


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

akismet

Liest sich nicht schlecht, ist so eine Art Spamfilter für Eingaben in das Board. Könnte auch mehr Arbeit für die Mods und Admins bedeuten, wäre aber mal auszuprobieren. Anscheinend gibt es ein Plugin für vBulletin?

PS: Vielleicht werden dann so dämliche Beiträge, wie die von j..ij gleich ausgefiltert?


----------



## Markus (11 September 2008)

ich habe jetzt mal noch folgeden mailadressen gesperrt:



> @hushmail.com
> @trash-mail.com
> @twinmail.de
> @mailinator.com
> ...


----------



## Markus (11 September 2008)

so wie ich das verstanden habe macht akismet nur sinn wenn im forum auch gäste posten dürfen.

bei den derzeitigen spammaccs sind das auch nicht mehr so oft bots, die werden tatsächlich von menschen erstellt...


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Ist ja einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2008)

*wer hilft beim zählen*

Irgendwas ist doch da faul, oder ??????

Ich zähle 4 und lese 5 .........


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist doch da faul, oder ??????
> 
> Ich zähle 4 und lese 5 .........


Implizites eigenes Danke?


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist doch da faul, oder ??????
> 
> Ich zähle 4 und lese 5 .........


 

ich mache gleich mal neue generierungsläufe für die db, vielleicht ist da was noch nicht aktualisiert...


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

frage: wem gefällt die neue anhangsansicht (bilder)? 

hatten wir am 09.07. schon mal und ich fand sie damals schon blöd, aber ihr könnt mich gern von den vorteilen überzeugen.

nachteil: ich kann, wenn ich nicht aufpasse, nicht beitrag und bild quervergleichen bzw. gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander betrachten


----------



## Eliza (16 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> frage: wem gefällt die neue anhangsansicht (bilder)?
> 
> hatten wir am 09.07. schon mal und ich fand sie damals schon blöd, aber ihr könnt mich gern von den vorteilen überzeugen.
> 
> nachteil: ich kann, wenn ich nicht aufpasse, nicht beitrag und bild quervergleichen bzw. gleichzeitig unabhängig von einander betrachten


 
*ACK*

ich kannte das jetzt zwar noch nicht, bin aber auch gerade unsanft aus meinem büroschlaf geweckt worden von dieser neuen darstellung


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2008)

*Für alle die die neue Darstellung nicht mögen...*

Für alle, die die neue Darstellung nicht mögen:

Einfach noch einmal auf das dargestellte Bild klicken, dann öffnet sich die alte Ansicht!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 September 2008)

Neuer Spam

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=156450&postcount=46

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2008)

KANN MAL BITTE EIN ADMIN ODER MOD KOMMEN BEVOR DER UNS HIER NOCH ALLES ZUSPAMT :evil:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2008)

DAS hier ist viel schlimmer... aber schöner anzuschauen


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DAS hier ist viel schlimmer... aber schöner anzuschauen



ja, toll, spam mit bildern ... trotzdem nervts

ralle wirds richten, bitte!


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2008)

Ja, ja, grad wieder da, geht sofort los !


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Oktober 2008)

Und schon wieder Spam

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=161632&postcount=6 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2008)

Hier auch!


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Spam
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=161632&postcount=6
> 
> ...


Oben rechts gibt es so einen schönen Button "Beitrag melden".
Den kannst du bei Spam benutzen. Ralle hat mich da letzte Tage auch mal freundlich drauf hingewiesen ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2008)

Und hier auch!


----------



## Cerberus (20 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Oben rechts gibt es so einen schönen Button "Beitrag melden".
> Den kannst du bei Spam benutzen. Ralle hat mich da letzte Tage auch mal freundlich drauf hingewiesen ;-)


 
Kenn ich schon. Hab ich auch benutzt!

Aber trotzdem Danke für diesen Tipp. Kennen bestimmt noch nicht alle!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Oben rechts gibt es so einen schönen Button "Beitrag melden".
> Den kannst du bei Spam benutzen. Ralle hat mich da letzte Tage auch mal freundlich drauf hingewiesen ;-)


 
Wollte ich gerade fragen, wie solche Beiträge gemeldet werden können, ausser man postet sie in diesem Tread 

Vielen Dank Marlob

Wo kommen den die Beanstandungen dann an?
Gleich Ablage "P"?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## marlob (20 Oktober 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wo kommen den die Beanstandungen dann an?
> Gleich Ablage "P"?
> ...


Dann bekommen die Admins eine Mail und können dann per Knopfdruck alle Spambeiträge löschen und den Spammer auch gleich sperren. Wenn ich Ralle richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Dann bekommen die Admins eine Mail und können dann per Knopfdruck alle Spambeiträge löschen und den Spammer auch gleich sperren. Wenn ich Ralle richtig verstanden habe



Korrekt, aber es sind 2 oder 3 Mausclicks , glaub ich! Danke dafür nochmal, an Markus, das erleichtert den Umgang mit Spammern erheblich.


----------

